# What a Spaz



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I traditionally don't let the boy play with a golf ball, and he knows this.
Sometimes Bacchus does what he want's.

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/spaz_zpsl9rdy2ho.mp4


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is too funny!! I love the silly games they make up for themselves :


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

if only they can amuse themselves for hours on end


----------

